# house insurance?



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

hi all can anyone recommend an english speaking insurance company in central portugal so we can insure our house?
we are not amongst any trees whatsoever so in that case it should perhaps be lower risk maybe?
hope someone can help
thankyou


----------



## Richard Henry (Oct 2, 2011)

*Homeowners Insurance*

If you've opened up a local Portuguese banking account, you may want consider purchasing your homeowners insurance though your bank. That's what we did, and it was significantly less than what we pay in the U.S.
Good luck.
Richard


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

noserhodes said:


> hi all can anyone recommend an english speaking insurance company in central portugal so we can insure our house?
> we are not amongst any trees whatsoever so in that case it should perhaps be lower risk maybe?
> hope someone can help
> thankyou




Silver Coast Financials (Andy) 

Home - Silver Coast Financial Consultancy Lda

He has access to several different companies all with english written policies.
We have changed our home insurance from the bank (Millenniumbcp) to another just so that we could have it all laid out in English.

Andy Parsons is a gentleman in the true sense of the word, friendly and helpful


----------



## andyp65 (Sep 22, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> Silver Coast Financials (Andy)
> 
> Home - Silver Coast Financial Consultancy Lda
> 
> ...


Thank you Siobhan, always happy to help


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Ours is soon due for renewal so will be popping in soon


----------

